# Oven/Grill



## thundering (Jan 4, 2012)

HI.
anyone out there know if I can change my grill to an oven/grill on my Flash 04
Thanks


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

thundering said:


> HI.
> anyone out there know if I can change my grill to an oven/grill on my Flash 04
> Thanks


I think your grill is a Smev 555 fitted at head height - only for the UK market. I had the same one in my Welcome 75 which I replaced with a microwave as it was preety useless and the ceiling got fairly warm.
I do not think there is an oven which will fit in the grill housing as the grill is only 485wx410dx240h and most oven/grills are larger.

If you do manage to get one that fits then make sure you can disapate the heat.

Ray


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Our Flash S2 also has an eye-level grill, but no oven. To be honest we haven't even lit it since having the van new over a year ago.

As for an oven, a Remoska is the answer. The only downside, it requires a hook-up to use; or a hefty inverter and lots and lots of battery power. We stick to using it on mains, but I think there's been a thread about using them on the move, so the engine is providing plenty of juice for the leisure battery. No hook-up, then we manage without an oven.

Loads of other threads about the Remoska, but my other half cooks everything in it that she'd cook in the oven at home, apart from a Christmas-size turkey :lol:


----------



## gmberryman (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi ive got a flash 11 on a transit chassis and we had the 555grill fitted from new and we had the 30 litre smev oven and combined grill fitted and it works fine no heat problems at all.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

gmberryman said:


> Hi ive got a flash 11 on a transit chassis and we had the 555grill fitted from new and we had the 30 litre smev oven and combined grill fitted and it works fine no heat problems at all.


I think the grill on the Flash 04 is fitted in a completely different location than on the Flash 11. The housing on the 04 is not large enough to replace the grill with an oven whilst on the 11 the grill is fitted above the fridge and the housing is much deeper.


----------

